# What gender are my fish (pics included)



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

These are 2 African Chiclids I got at the Pet Shop.

This first one is a Bumblebee of course. Im thinking its female- because the fins point down. It does have spots, but I heard females can too.










This one Im not sure what exactly its breed is. Its blue. He chases the other one some times.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

The crabro is not sexable in that pic. The next fish looks like it may be M. lombardoi, if it turns yellow it is a male.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

Is the 2nd fish a juvenille?

The eagg spots on the 1st fish count up to 4.

The blue one seems much more agressive. Ironically hes the smaller one.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Eggspots are not a good measure of gender.

As for the second pic's age, that would depend on the size.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

He doesn't seem full size yet, but its hard to tell.

I guess Ill know if he turns yellow or not. 
He seems agressive to the bumblebee and Im not sure why. I thought at first maybe hes trying to mate, but I didnt think species could interbreed that way. I always thought bumblebees were the agressive ones.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

M. lombardoi are highly aggressive. Also, any mbuna can cross breed with each other.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the info!

Here are few more of the 1st one. I dont know if they will help more or not. I assume its female. But its hard to tell.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

your fish appear the be gettin quite chucbby...id deffinately cut back feeding them greatly....also in one of the first pics i can see pellets on the ground....i dont think my fish would ever leave pellets just sitting there unless they were being over fed....just a heads up


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> your fish appear the be gettin quite chucbby...id deffinately cut back feeding them greatly....also in one of the first pics i can see pellets on the ground....i dont think my fish would ever leave pellets just sitting there unless they were being over fed....just a heads up


I hardly feed them that much. I just bought them 4 days ago. The bumblee doesnt seem to eat much. Thats why Im confused. I put just a tiny bit of pellets on the top and they dont go for them.

The fish is the same size as when I bought it, so maybe they overfed them at the fish store.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

if hes barely eating then u are overfeeding or he was over fed i wouldnt feed for a couple days and watch for signs of bloat....not eating is one of them


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

That makes sense. But I found out the answer to my question...

Tonight I found 2 small fry swimming in the tank. I didn't know it could happen that fast...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

how long have u had the fish?...its possible ure kenyi was holding upon purchase....but i really suggest cutting down on feeding till ure bumble bees stomach shrinks


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> how long have u had the fish?...its possible ure kenyi was holding upon purchase....but i really suggest cutting down on feeding till ure bumble bees stomach shrinks


I definitely will. She did come like that, though. I got the bumblebee Friday. I got the other one just today.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

wow well u got lucky with a holding mom....what size tank do u have....i dont think a male and female will be too peaceful for too long


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> wow well u got lucky with a holding mom....what size tank do u have....i dont think a male and female will be too peaceful for too long


My tank is only 20 gallons. I was shocked when I found that most varities require at least 75 or more. But I do plan to get a bigger tank if need be. At the pet shop they told me 20 gallons is the minimum for chiclids.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes u will need to get a new tank soooon...they will outgrow that 20G in no time at all....u also ended up with two of the most agressive mbuna out there....they require at least a 75G due to their aggressive nature IMO as well as other on here....i would be on the look out for a bigger tank right away....u also want to crowd cichlids...it helps to spread the aggression so a certain fish isnt constantly getting picked on....thats why i doubt ure tank will be peaceful with only 2 of the most aggressive mbuna in there.....u cant really add anymore eaither because of space...so its i ure best interest to return the fish or if u truely plan on getting a bigger tank then get it and get it cycling....also slap the guy who told u 20G was a minimun for african mbuna :x


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> yes u will need to get a new tank soooon...they will outgrow that 20G in no time at all....u also ended up with two of the most agressive mbuna out there....they require at least a 75G due to their aggressive nature IMO as well as other on here....i would be on the look out for a bigger tank right away....u also want to crowd cichlids...it helps to spread the aggression so a certain fish isnt constantly getting picked on....thats why i doubt ure tank will be peaceful with only 2 of the most aggressive mbuna in there.....u cant really add anymore eaither because of space...so its i ure best interest to return the fish or if u truely plan on getting a bigger tank then get it and get it cycling....also slap the guy who told u 20G was a minimun for african mbuna :x


Now with the fry I will most definitely have to. The fry seem to be hibernating in the gravel. i am afraid they might be eaten. Im hoping to catch them and move them to a bowl so they can grow there as thats the only option I have right now.

Im not sure I can afford such a large tank. Would a 40 gallon do?

Keeping a 20 gallon tank healthy and balanced is a task enough. But maybe I can find one on ebay. I can see that the mom was already pregnant when we got her- which explains her size. The other fish is probably trying to help her along.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

These fish do not get pregnant, the size of the bumblebee is due to overfeeding or sickness.

What do you mean the other fish is trying to help her along?

The bumblebee, melanochromis crabro can grow to be 8" long and is terribly aggressive which is why 75 gallons is the minimum tank size suggested for that species.

The other fish looks like a hybrid rather than a pure metriaclima lombardoi.

Most fish have territory based on length of tanks rather than height and 40 gallons are sometime the same length as a 75 so could pull it off. However these types of fish are not pairing animals and do better in groups of one male to several females.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

Then why are there babies in the tank? Her size is starting to go down now. She doesnt seem aggreessive. The other fish seems to chase her a bit, which has me concerned. She doesnt show aggression. 75 gallons? Shoot, I mine as well give them up then. Thats about 1200$ I dont have to spend.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

These fish breed by holding eggs in their mouth until the eggs hatch and then the hatched young are spit out. Pretty unique isn't it?

There are ways to get tanks cheaper $1200 is sounds like a lot to me but I'm not sure what the prices are like where you live. You could try looking online, local fish clubs, used market, ect. but if you can't find one in an acceptable price range it would be easier and cheaper to get different fish.

Here is a link to the websites list of fish that would work for a 20 gallon long http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_20g.php


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

xalow said:


> These fish breed by holding eggs in their mouth until the eggs hatch and then the hatched young are spit out. Pretty unique isn't it?
> 
> There are ways to get tanks cheaper $1200 is sounds like a lot to me but I'm not sure what the prices are like where you live. You could try looking online, local fish clubs, used market, ect. but if you can't find one in an acceptable price range it would be easier and cheaper to get different fish.
> 
> Here is a link to the websites list of fish that would work for a 20 gallon long http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_20g.php


I didnt realize fresh water chiclids would require such expense. As I said, at the Pet store they say 20 gallons and up is acceptable for these breeds.

I am aware that they are mouth brooders.. She came big like that. We live in a world that is so obsessed with thinness now its going towards fish!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well the natural environment where they live they go with little or no food most of the time....they will basically eat untill they killthemselves if us as owners arent careful....and i wasnt saying the fat fish was prego*xalow*...i was statin the kenyi was more than likely the one holding upon arrival...as far as u keeping the fry in a bowl *RichmondBread*...i dont think this will work too well at all for you...u have a better chance of adding something for them to hide in or under to the main tank than take them out.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> well the natural environment where they live they go with little or no food most of the time....they will basically eat untill they killthemselves if us as owners arent careful....and i wasnt saying the fat fish was prego*xalow*...i was statin the kenyi was more than likely the one holding upon arrival...as far as u keeping the fry in a bowl *RichmondBread*...i dont think this will work too well at all for you...u have a better chance of adding something for them to hide in or under to the main tank than take them out.


You mean the blue one had the babies? I suppose so. But its behavior seems like it was male,as it was chasing the bumblebee fish. Unless maybe its trying to gaurd its own territory. Do you suppose thats it?

It is purpleish blue which would indicate female. I may try adding a small plant or something for hibernation.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well mbuna im guessing see very few plants....try some rocks with holes...texas holey rock is a good one...mbuna live among the rocks eating algae that grows on them....the rocks will make them feel more at ease than plants will....and yes im guessing the blue had the babies as in the first pick she looks really thin...mouthbrooders wont eat while they have eggs/fry in their mouths....unless u get an experienced adult who can occasionally slip a peice or two in without hurting the fry.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> well mbuna im guessing see very few plants....try some rocks with holes...texas holey rock is a good one...mbuna live among the rocks eating algae that grows on them....the rocks will make them feel more at ease than plants will....and yes im guessing the blue had the babies as in the first pick she looks really thin...mouthbrooders wont eat while they have eggs/fry in their mouths....unless u get an experienced adult who can occasionally slip a peice or two in without hurting the fry.


Okay, that might work. Do you have any idea why she seems aggressive towards the other fish- instead of vice versa?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

kenyi (as far as can be told...looks to be poor bred or hybrid) are very aggressive fish...ntm the footprint of ure tank is small as is stated ure other post...mbuna just simply cant be kept in small footprint tanks,,,they require theyre own territory....also the male may be trying to mate with her so she gives chase whenever he comes near...if ure bumblebee is male that is.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> kenyi (as far as can be told...looks to be poor bred or hybrid) are very aggressive fish...ntm the footprint of ure tank is small as is stated ure other post...mbuna just simply cant be kept in small footprint tanks,,,they require theyre own territory....also the male may be trying to mate with her so she gives chase whenever he comes near...if ure bumblebee is male that is.


The odd thing is it seems the opposite. The other fish is trying to stay away from the blue one. And it seems like the other fish would be the one that had the babies, etc. If the blue one had the babies, its odd that its displaying mating like behavior. But then again, it could be as you said- the aggressive nature.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

that and since that fish is so obese im guessing its pretty stressed out and cant defend itself properly so it just flees.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> that and since that fish is so obese im guessing its pretty stressed out and cant defend itself properly so it just flees.


The fish looks healthy to me. But I wont feed it for awhile and see how it does. Never knew fish would be subject to America's thinness obsession!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

actually we are the most obese country out there i believe...and its just the fishes nature...they dont know when to stop and they will kill themselves from eating...the most common overfeeding issue is bad water quality and malawi bloat....if u notice any signs of bloat(lethargicness, hiding, darker drab color, white stringy feces, no desire to eat or spits out food) then u need to take action asap.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> actually we are the most obese country out there i believe...and its just the fishes nature...they dont know when to stop and they will kill themselves from eating...the most common overfeeding issue is bad water quality and malawi bloat....if u notice any signs of bloat(lethargicness, hiding, darker drab color, white stringy feces, no desire to eat or spits out food) then u need to take action asap.


None of that so far. But I will keep a look out. We are nowhere near obese as they proport us to be. Its hype so Drs can sell drugs, fitness gurus can sell junk machines in the name of money

Sorry to get off subject.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol i guess i never thought of it like that...but on the contrary i dont think *** ever seen any huge obese people in other countries besides here or from here :wink:


----------

